# 99 a6 question !!!



## im audi (May 24, 2010)

hey guys im not to good with wheels i need some infor about my audi i have a 99 audi a6 and i am about to buy the audi rs4 replica wheels for it i jus need to knwo some stuff about my wheels any tips ???


----------



## A2Everyday (Jun 4, 2007)

What kind of info are you looking for? and what are the specs on the wheels u want to get. ie size and offset


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

B5 9-spoke RS4 wheels? IIRC besides the original version which is like an 18x8.5" ET35 which fits a wide body C5 awesomely, there are narrower versions of the same design available in both 17" and 18" diameters with a higher positive offset which would fit a narrow body C5 most decently.


----------

